# Weekly craft night



## Cathy8 (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it would be fun to organize sort of a weekly craft  or hobby night with people in my area. We could meet up weekly at a coffee shop or some community center or something and work on anything from knitting, drawing, scrapbooking, etc. It seems like a fun idea, but I haven't the slightest idea how to actually organize it. How would I go about advertising such a thing?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 25, 2006)

Make flyers and hand them out in coffee shops. You could post of local message boards and craigslist.org.  Word of mouth will probably be your best tool. Tell all your friends to help spread the word.


----------



## Krickett (Jan 18, 2010)

That sounds like an awsome idea Cathy. You could post flyers on bullitin (sp) boards in your neighborhood. Even host it in different interested peoples houses if they are interested. Like a girls night out thing with cookies and coffee or some not so expensive refreshments. And say each person is interested in a different craft the host could teach a class on her craft. Wishing you luck on your adventure.

Krickett


----------



## Sibi (Jan 20, 2010)

That sounds like an awesome idea! I've often thought about doing that very same thing but have just never gotten around to doing it.  There is so much you could learn from eachother!!  Good luck and let us know how it goes, maybe I'll finally be inspired to do something similar.


----------

